# UV LEDs



## Smittiferous (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi guys and girls,

Has anybody here tried (successfully or not) using ultraviolet-emitting LEDs for their herps? The owner of my local aquarium and herp shop keeps telling me about them (they're the future etc etc) but I'm unable to find any decent information. 

Cheers in advance!


----------



## Scutellatus (Sep 17, 2017)

I haven't tried them but they are used in the aquarium trade and also for plant growth in the hydroponics trade, if they can grow plants with them they must be quite effective.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 17, 2017)

I don't know about UV LED's but looking at the amount of defective LED's I see on trucks around Sydney I'd be very wary about jumping on the new bandwagon.I'm waiting to see a massive improvement on "10 year guarenteed life span" before I waste any money on these things.My truck is only 7 years old and already I have replaced 7 of these crap things.Give me the old fashioned globes,any day!


----------



## Bushfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Its not the right type of uv and not at the right intensity to be useful. At least not yet but maybe in time.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Sep 18, 2017)

I think at around 295 to 297nm they have an effective range of 3 to 5cm Maximum. Any further than that is only sufficient for plant life. I dont think they have the right wavelength to penetrate the skin unless u strap to your reptiles back. i could be wrong if there have been major advances in the last 12mths

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SpottedPythons (Sep 19, 2017)

They are really just not powerful enough... at that size the circuit would only be able to provide a dull glow of UVB at best.


----------



## Smittiferous (Sep 19, 2017)

Guess that settles it! Thanks for the responses, will shelve the idea for now.


----------



## Scutellatus (Sep 19, 2017)

You could always buy a UV meter and take it to the shop to test them Smitti. There has been some major advances recently, I read they are up around the 500nm to 700nm levels now. Definitely would be a cost saving in power if they were suitable.


----------



## Smittiferous (Sep 19, 2017)

@Scutellatus Might be an idea!


----------



## Scutellatus (Sep 19, 2017)

Just be careful of the really cheap ones if you do decide to get one.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Sep 19, 2017)

I believe vitamin D3 is produced by the skin through uvb wavelengths in the high 200's to 300nm. So effectively u want to be in this range. Led's only have a very short curve within each globe. Probably not something id want to use unless there is actual proof of there performance. When they do get them right, they will be priced accordingly i reckon. As there said too run 8 years with only a 10% loss in efficiency.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

